# What kind of small square baler and what do you pull it with?



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

I like seeing all the different machines people use, so tell me what kind of small square baler do you use and what do you pull it with?

JD 24T pulled by Farmall 560 diesel


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Haven't used it for a couple years but the small baler is a NH BC5080 pulled with a New Holland T6030 tractor. Tomorrow I'm going to explore trading the baler for a Krone rake.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

NH 570 w/thrower usually pulled by my 130hp Valtra. Welcome to Overkillville


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

NH 5070 hayliner pulled by a JD 3020 gas.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

JD 336, usually pulled with a Kubota M7040. MF 165 is the back-up tractor.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

New Holland 5070 pulled with a JD 6430


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

326 New Holland w/kicker on an 8210 Ford. Would not want much less tractor with 150 bales in the wagon getting around on hills.


----------



## enos (Dec 6, 2009)

New Holland 5070 hayliner with a t5070 tractor with a 57 rollabar rake on front......now if I could just find some blue binder twine.


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

enos said:


> New Holland 5070 hayliner with a t5070 tractor with a 57 rollabar rake on front......now if I could just find some blue binder twine.


lets see pics of this rake setup


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I've got a CIH 8530 with a thrower, mostly pulled with a Deere 5500, my father is running a Deere 328/kicker with a 5500. Back up is a Deere 337.


----------



## enos (Dec 6, 2009)

One in jd 348 vrs 575 thread


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

An IH 784 pulling a JD 348. The 348 replaced our old 336 this year and both are set up with a quarter-turn chute.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Case sbx541 maybe? With Steffens 10 bale and john deere 6420


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

JD 5425 pulling JD 348 with quarter turn; NH 1044 stackwagon


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

McCormick O-6 pulling a 14t.


----------



## Fireman355 (Aug 15, 2013)

New Holland 565 pulled by a Massey Ferguson 362 with a MF 2670 HD as back up.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

MF/Hesston 1837 with quarter turn bale chute, pulled mostly by Massey Ferguson 5455.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

NH 570 with thrower pulled by a JD6100D


----------



## HOOKS (Jul 21, 2011)

New Holland 565 behind a Massey 1100 or International 806.


----------



## northonthayfarmer (Jun 21, 2014)

NH 275 with NH 273 as back up - no thrower, stack about 125 bales on a wagon, pulled by a MF4609 2wd - this is new this season. Had been using a MF 481 2wd - this was a great tractor - just not enough gears to bale in all situations the way we would like. My dealer is MF, and gave a great trade in on the 481 for the 4609 - liking the 4609 thus far - the weather lately - not so much.

The old NH balers have a work ethic of a hundred years ago. They tie knots perfectly, and I need a good worker on the wagon to keep up. They are amazing machines - a tribute to NH.

We bale about 12,000 hay and 3500 straw per season, market to local horse owners, putting more than half into storage in a century old bank barn, former dairy operation, family farm.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Hesston (massey) 1837, 94 model 7200 (7800 hrs)


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice looking outfit.....it says alot for a man that keeps his rigs clean.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

316 NH with thrower JD 4020 up front 18ft wagons behind .


----------



## yarnammurt (Jan 1, 2014)

NH 575 pulled with a White 2-105.


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

NH 5050 pulled by a Ford 7610. Best rig I've ever had.


----------



## stickney farm (Jan 17, 2011)

Hesston 4570 with thrower behind case ih 5240


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

JD 336 pulled by Kubota L5030HSTC (2000 hours)

JD 348 pulled by MF 5455 (4500 hours)


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Used to bale with a NH 315 with pan kicker behind an '82 Ford 5610, upgraded to a NH 570 with belt thrower behind the same tractor.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Used to bale with a NH 315 with pan kicker behind an '82 Ford 5610, upgraded to a NH 570 with belt thrower behind the same tractor.


Nice pics Dave!

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Used our Jd337 once made 35 bales. Used the IH856 worked good. Have to get it in good hay to fully see how its gonna work. So far so good happy with it. Prolly will use the IH 574 the main square baler tractor. Dont miss that old NH 275 one bit

Not the best picture


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vol said:


> Nice pics Dave!
> 
> Regards, Mike


Just need a canopy. Man I love my canopy. It is no cab but it sure beats sunburn. A canopy or umbrella will become standard on any tractor I get before I am able to get a nice cab.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Used to bale with a NH 315 with pan kicker behind an '82 Ford 5610, upgraded to a NH 570 with belt thrower behind the same tractor.


I likd those series of tractors. Simple tough and reliable. Nice pictures!


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

deadmoose said:


> Just need a canopy. Man I love my canopy. It is no cab but it sure beats sunburn. A canopy or umbrella will become standard on any tractor I get before I am able to get a nice cab.


I baled for the first time today with my canopy installed. Why did I wait so long and why did I only order 1? I also put 2 on my parent's tractor. My mother had the same question of why did we wait so long for something so easy and helpful.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments on the pictures!
This is what I baled the day I took the picture of the 315!  If memory serves, that was 9 years ago on June 23rd. I baled 337 onto the 3 wagons.

This is where I'm baling at present.


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

NH s68 with a Kioti DK50SE HST Cab. Love the AC and being out of the sun.

Here's a photo I've posted before:


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

NH 316 with Hoelscher accumulator pulled be JD 2755.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Nh 269 with an Oliver 1755 Diesel. Get about 160 bales stacked on a wagon. Need to get a kicker and stop payin help to stack on wagons.


----------



## mx113 (Jul 20, 2011)

New Holland BC5060 pulled with a New Holland TL90A. If I can find help to run the baler, I chase it around the field with a Gehl 4840E skid steer with a WR Long grapalator on the front


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> If memory serves, that was 9 years ago on June 23rd. I baled 337 onto the 3 wagons.


Heck of a memory Dave!

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Went back and checked my daily log! :lol:


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Saw a near virgin NH273 at the New Holland dealer on Tuesday. The thing looked like the perverbial little old lady owned it and never took it out of the shed which must have been closed and totally weather proof. Not much paint worn off. Sheet metal was more squared than I remember on my 273 but mine had 10s of thousands more bales through it. Brought back memories.


----------



## toddhandy (Jun 20, 2014)

John Deere 4440 Powershift

John Deere 346 with hydraulic Tension

1033 New Holland bale wagon


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

JD 328 w/ hydraulic tension pulled w/ JD 5083E


----------



## Bags (Nov 17, 2013)

I know--- I know--- but I like the old stuff.lol.

JD 24T with Wisconsin engine pulled with NAA Ford Tractor.

The old girls do 50 acres for me every year plus the neighbors now and then.


----------



## Thumbtack (Jun 18, 2012)

MF 126 wire baler, NH TN75F Tractor, NH 1032 bale wagon


----------



## pengs68 (Jul 3, 2009)

NH 570 w/ Thrower pulled by a NH TD80D Tractor.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Forgot to mention that I used to pull the 315 and wagon with my '84 Ford 3910, on occasion, if the 5610 was otherwise occupied & the hills weren't too steep! 

Oh yeah, my '89 5610-II does have a canopy, but it is assigned to the "tree farm" instead of the "hay farm".


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Nh 565 with thrower, Kubota 8540 with wagon in tow on some good hills. Does the trick, wishing however for a canopy....


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

deadmoose said:


> Just need a canopy. Man I love my canopy. It is no cab but it sure beats sunburn. A canopy or umbrella will become standard on any tractor I get before I am able to get a nice cab.


You need a sombrero until you get a canopy. I have one, it's kinda dorky lookin', but it works.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

shortrow said:


> You need a sombrero until you get a canopy. I have one, it's kinda dorky lookin', but it works.


Better than nothing. But radio earmuffs don't fit over it.


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

Kubota m110x 4wd cab.... mf1837 20' wagon in tow.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Nate926 said:


> Kubota m110x 4wd cab.... mf1837 20' wagon in tow.


C'mon Nate, ya can't "like" ur own post.....well, you can I guess, how do them bales get on that wagon?


----------



## Riverside Cattle (Jun 4, 2008)

MF 5455 in front of a mf 1839 with a Hoelscher bringing up the rear


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

I use a NH BC5070 pulled with a JD7130 with a Hoelscher accumulator.


----------



## mshayfarm (Jul 17, 2011)

MF1835 pulled by IH886, IH585, Kubota7040 or mostly by David Brown 990 for the extra gear selection.


----------



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

Freeman 330 with a John Deere 7600


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

jeff outwest said:


> Freeman 330 with a John Deere 7600


Never heard of a Freeman

Looks like a heck of a bale maker


----------



## davang (Apr 7, 2010)

NH 575 Kubota 9540


----------



## kidbalehook (Mar 19, 2013)

1971 Massey 1080 and NH 580. They were made for each other.


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

Hesston 4550 pulled with a Bobcat CT 235 compact tractor. It does just fine


----------



## Joe Howard (Jun 6, 2011)

BC 5070 pulled by a New Holland 7610s.


----------



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

This is my first year haying, so it is a bit of a learning experience. However I'd have to say my purchase of new Krone equipment has been an excellent choice! I am hoping to upgrade from the 3910 before next season but I have to save some pennies.


----------



## Stuckey1 (Jul 9, 2010)

1840 w t6030
348 w 5095 x2


----------



## bglz42 (Oct 5, 2009)

Deere 328 Baler pulled by 5083E.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

I've posted it in other threads but here is the new baler, New Holland 268 being powered by a '49 Farmall C.


----------



## zephyrtear (Apr 3, 2013)

We use a challenger sb34 (same as the MF1837) pulled by a JD5055E


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Gosh, I did not know Challenger was carrying the Hesston balers. I just googled it and it really looks neat in Challenger colors. Great balers.

Regards, Mike

https://www.google.com/search?q=Challenger+SB+34&espv=2&tbm=isch&imgil=5qmPlqISK5DhvM%253A%253B5veIBdyIUXviAM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.challenger-ag.us%25252Fproducts%25252Fcombines-and-hay-equipment%25252Fsb-series-small-square-balers%25252F&source=iu&usg=__4eXQxLJkua3L0l97nCKu08_7cB8%3D&sa=X&ei=aubrU-wRy4DKBLWcgogC&ved=0CDAQ9QEwAg&biw=1278&bih=626#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=5qmPlqISK5DhvM%253A%3B5veIBdyIUXviAM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.challenger-ag.us%252FfileUpload%252F2011_03_30%252Fchallenger-sb-series-small-square-balers-a-1280x960.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.challenger-ag.us%252Fproducts%252Fcombines-and-hay-equipment%252Fsb-series-small-square-balers%252F%3B1280%3B960


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vol said:


> Gosh, I did not know Challenger was carrying the Hesston balers. I just googled it and it really looks neat in Challenger colors. Great balers.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=Challenger+SB+34&espv=2&tbm=isch&imgil=5qmPlqISK5DhvM%3A%3B5veIBdyIUXviAM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.challenger-ag.us%252Fproducts%252Fcombines-and-hay-equipment%252Fsb-series-small-square-balers%252F&source=iu&usg=__4eXQxLJkua3L0l97nCKu08_7cB8%3D&sa=X&ei=aubrU-wRy4DKBLWcgogC&ved=0CDAQ9QEwAg&biw=1278&bih=626#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=5qmPlqISK5DhvM%3A%3B5veIBdyIUXviAM%3Bhttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.challenger-ag.us%2FfileUpload%2F2011_03_30%2Fchallenger-sb-series-small-square-balers-a-1280x960.jpg%3Bhttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.challenger-ag.us%2Fproducts%2Fcombines-and-hay-equipment%2Fsb-series-small-square-balers%2F%3B1280%3B960


It would make your green look nicer.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Vol said:


> Gosh, I did not know Challenger was carrying the Hesston balers. I just googled it and it really looks neat in Challenger colors. Great balers.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=Challenger+SB+34&espv=2&tbm=isch&imgil=5qmPlqISK5DhvM%3A%3B5veIBdyIUXviAM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.challenger-ag.us%252Fproducts%252Fcombines-and-hay-equipment%252Fsb-series-small-square-balers%252F&source=iu&usg=__4eXQxLJkua3L0l97nCKu08_7cB8%3D&sa=X&ei=aubrU-wRy4DKBLWcgogC&ved=0CDAQ9QEwAg&biw=1278&bih=626#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=5qmPlqISK5DhvM%3A%3B5veIBdyIUXviAM%3Bhttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.challenger-ag.us%2FfileUpload%2F2011_03_30%2Fchallenger-sb-series-small-square-balers-a-1280x960.jpg%3Bhttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.challenger-ag.us%2Fproducts%2Fcombines-and-hay-equipment%2Fsb-series-small-square-balers%2F%3B1280%3B960


A buddy of mine bought one when they first came out. It's been a great machine. Here's a video I took while we were getting the bale weight set.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Yea I've seen those before, mostly up north, never down here, although challenger has a good presence in this market, the dealer is also a Massey dealer....


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Parrish accumulator pulled by NH 273 pulled by a JD2510. Picked up with a Kubota M7040 and a W R Long grapple.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Yea I've seen those before, mostly up north, never down here, although challenger has a good presence in this market, the dealer is also a Massey dealer....


Yep, the AGCO family....

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmHand78 (May 22, 2014)

John Deere 336 with kicker, pulled with Ford 5600. Comb works great for us, tractor is a little under powered in hills with a nearly full rack.


----------



## hayseed104 (Jun 20, 2010)

I use a Long 350 with a #3 Massey Ferguson baler


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> Gosh, I did not know Challenger was carrying the Hesston balers. I just googled it and it really looks neat in Challenger colors. Great balers.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=Challenger+SB+34&espv=2&tbm=isch&imgil=5qmPlqISK5DhvM%253A%253B5veIBdyIUXviAM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.challenger-ag.us%25252Fproducts%25252Fcombines-and-hay-equipment%25252Fsb-series-small-square-balers%25252F&source=iu&usg=__4eXQxLJkua3L0l97nCKu08_7cB8%3D&sa=X&ei=aubrU-wRy4DKBLWcgogC&ved=0CDAQ9QEwAg&biw=1278&bih=626#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=5qmPlqISK5DhvM%253A%3B5veIBdyIUXviAM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.challenger-ag.us%252FfileUpload%252F2011_03_30%252Fchallenger-sb-series-small-square-balers-a-1280x960.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.challenger-ag.us%252Fproducts%252Fcombines-and-hay-equipment%252Fsb-series-small-square-balers%252F%3B1280%3B960


Most hay equipment and tractors that MF makes Challenger paints yellow. http://www.challenger-ag.us/products/combines-and-hay-equipment/. We have a Challenger dealer not far away, but I don't particularly like the feel of the dealership. They are more of a Cat heavy construction equipment dealer so it just has a different feel there.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

NH 575 High Capacity pulled with a Kubota M9 cab, picked up with 'slave labor' and stacked on wagons and barn. If no labor available, Long Grappalator becomes the labor.....

No way can you pull a wagon behind a 575 in a heavy windrow, the 'slave labor' could never keep up. Been there, tried that.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

ARD Farm said:


> NH 575 High Capacity pulled with a Kubota M9 cab, picked up with 'slave labor' and stacked on wagons and barn. If no labor available, Long Grappalator becomes the labor.....
> 
> No way can you pull a wagon behind a 575 in a heavy windrow, the 'slave labor' could never keep up. Been there, tried that.


 Where might I find some of this slave labor you mention? Sounds like just the thing I need to pick hay up.


----------



## glinka (Jul 5, 2012)

Deere 14t pulled by Massey Ferguson 65


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

NH BC5070 Hayliner pulled by a 24 speed T5050. Still learning the Hayliner. Struggled with bale length and density. We pull a Kuhns accumulator with this rig also.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

FarmerCline said:


> Where might I find some of this slave labor you mention? Sounds like just the thing I need to pick hay up.


I almost ran an ad in the local paper offering a competitive wage for a job that takes little if any skill (other than interlocking bales so they don't fall off the wagon between the field and barn), but I lucked out with a friend of a friend who happens to have a large (and hungry for money) family.

All of them are grown men (20-35) and none have the attributes of teenage help today (lack of the ability to actually do real work and/or just toss a few bales and then consume liquid refreshment and become useless). These guys don't drink or smoke and get it done plus they follow instructions. I showed them how to interlock one time, not 50 times.

Now I have 4 for work when I need them. Pay them cash, provide bottled cold water and all is good. The Long has sat (second season now) on blocks in the barn. It's there if I need it but so far, I haven't. They get 50 cents per bale for load and unload/stack, well within my parameters for selling small squares to the public.

Thye Grapplator works but is a PITA in as much as I don't use a skid loader, it's hard to see whats happening over the hood of my M9 plus it's hard to stack in the barn to any height, but, like I said previously, it's there as a backup.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

I still find it easier to do it ourselves my dad and I that is. We have two teenage boy help who are like what you have ARD but their mom and step dad are backstabbers and liars... funny how everytime they get paid for helping us thier house gets "broken" into and their money is stolen.....

I really hope those kids can get out and make something of themselves asap lots of potential there but no help or guidance


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

ARD Farm said:


> I almost ran an ad in the local paper offering a competitive wage for a job that takes little if any skill (other than interlocking bales so they don't fall off the wagon between the field and barn), but I lucked out with a friend of a friend who happens to have a large (and hungry for money) family.
> 
> All of them are grown men (20-35) and none have the attributes of teenage help today (lack of the ability to actually do real work and/or just toss a few bales and then consume liquid refreshment and become useless). These guys don't drink or smoke and get it done plus they follow instructions. I showed them how to interlock one time, not 50 times.
> 
> ...


 Sounds like you have a good thing going. I wish I could find people that were worth hiring to pick up hay. The last group I hired were big fellas in their 20s that supposedly worked out in the gym all the time......putting up hay about killed them. I'm just a little fellow at 5'7'' 140 and I'm not kidding when I say I could do as much work as the 3 of them together. I have been picking up all the hay myself now.....just don't want the hassle and expense of lazy help.


----------



## jturbo10 (Feb 28, 2011)

New Holland BC 5060 pulled by John Deere 4450. That Gus in the truck...thinks it is his truck so I have to keep the keys at all times.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

jturbo10 said:


> New Holland BC 5060 pulled by John Deere 4450. That Gus in the truck...thinks it is his truck so I have to keep the keys at all times.


 Is that an early model 3020 gas on the stackwagon? Nice looking equipment.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Hayden that is funny-have no idea why, just pictured you as Jr samples from heehaw days, certainly not a slim and trim 140.

I recognize that no one will work as hard as the person who owns but I remember my days as an early teen and up till college pitching hay and never gave less than 110%. Just don't find that much anymore, back then it was common. I have one kid just grad from HS. Think he is LD but he is honest, and I try to pay him on a piece basis which gives him an incentive to stay with loading hay until it is done. I let him drive wagons in and out of the propping shed but that is all and I cringe when he does that-but my rotator cuffs and knees won't take busting 500+ bales a day so I have no choice but to have help.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh, I get it now. That explains the hay ad with the attached phone# .....BR549.


----------



## jturbo10 (Feb 28, 2011)

Farmer Cline: Yep, it is a 1965 John Deere 3020 gasser. Really stout 3020, uses zero oil, and a great haying tractor. I even use it for raking in the heat as I like the open station for the rake and stackliner. The foot throttle is nice for the stackliner as I have to change speed regularly when the hay is heavy so I don't run a bale up the chute when the first platform is putting bales on the second platform and it is also very nimble when sequencing bales into the chute. Been toying with the idea of using my John Deere 630 and/or Oliver Super 77 on the rake and stackliner just to break up the boredom when haying. There is something magic about operating these 50+ year old tractors in the field as they still work as engineered. They may not have the creature features our cab tractor do but they have more character and soul, plus not much plastic. I grew up with these antique tractor and they are still special to me.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Hayman1 said:


> Hayden that is funny-have no idea why, just pictured you as Jr samples from heehaw days, certainly not a slim and trim 140.
> 
> I recognize that no one will work as hard as the person who owns but I remember my days as an early teen and up till college pitching hay and never gave less than 110%. Just don't find that much anymore, back then it was common. I have one kid just grad from HS. Think he is LD but he is honest, and I try to pay him on a piece basis which gives him an incentive to stay with loading hay until it is done. I let him drive wagons in and out of the propping shed but that is all and I cringe when he does that-but my rotator cuffs and knees won't take busting 500+ bales a day so I have no choice but to have help.


 LOL no way I could be that heavy as much hay as I move by hand......I usually put on about 10 pounds in the winter with all the holiday meals but lose it quickly come spring. Like you say when I'm putting up hay I give 110% and if I hire someone I expect them to do the same. I haven't found anyone yet my age that is willing to do hard work like putting up hay. The only person that I can sometimes get to help me pick up hay and do an acceptable job is a 55 year old guy that works at my grandpas store. Except for him I have given up on trying to find people to hire to pick up hay....I'm going to have to bite the bullet and buy something to pick hay up......I have the will to put it up myself but I can't get it all done myself quick enough to be able to cut a lot of hay at a time.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

get a kicker and 5 wagons. simple, few breakdowns. Only problem in 10 years was a bearing went out in the thrower. It isn't cheap and you need a propping shed to get them out of the weather, but really easy to do yourself and the hay never hits the ground. If you do go this route, make sure your prop shed is big enough and tall enough-I did a three sided Lester building with a door in the center on the back side for drive through. For years, I have used the early mornings when it is much cooler and I can't be tedding raking or baling to stack trailers, transport them to wherever and drop them, go home and work hay, go back in evening and pick up trailer and start over in the am. Have most of my big customers trained to unload hay pronto so I can keep moving.


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

jturbo10 said:


> Farmer Cline: Yep, it is a 1965 John Deere 3020 gasser. Really stout 3020, uses zero oil, and a great haying tractor. I even use it for raking in the heat as I like the open station for the rake and stackliner. The foot throttle is nice for the stackliner as I have to change speed regularly when the hay is heavy so I don't run a bale up the chute when the first platform is putting bales on the second platform and it is also very nimble when sequencing bales into the chute. Been toying with the idea of using my John Deere 630 and/or Oliver Super 77 on the rake and stackliner just to break up the boredom when haying. There is something magic about operating these 50+ year old tractors in the field as they still work as engineered. They may not have the creature features our cab tractor do but they have more character and soul, plus not much plastic. I grew up with these antique tractor and they are still special to me.


One trick with the pickup chute (if you don't already know it) is to use the control lever to stop the pickup chain while the first table cycles. If you time it right, you can have a bale stopped in the chute and one sliding into the chute on the ground as the table finishes cycling. Then just turn the chain back on and the two bales drop onto the first table. Takes a little practice, but works nice.

The only thing I would worry about with putting the older tractors on the stackliner is the drawbar. You may need to add a brace so that they can handle the weight, but that is doable (the manual for my 1033 even shows how to do it).


----------



## jturbo10 (Feb 28, 2011)

Not worried about the drawbar on the JD 630 and the Oliver had already been modified for pulling so I think they are sturdy enough to handle a 1033 loaded with bales.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

A few years ago (many actually) when I first got into this game and had an ancient and decript NH Hayliner 66 that I got at least fourth hand and the dreaded roper rake and sickle bar mower. A couple of guys at work begged me to let them stack on a haywagon, their idea was it was a free workout (healthclub nuts..), so I let them. We all know an ancient Hayliner isn't a fast bailer but I made 2 rounds around the field, looked back and both of them had weak knees and the sweat was running off their chins in a stream.

I knew right then I need real farm help, not wannabe city boy help.

I get a chuckle thinking about it now. Wasn't funny at the time but it is now. Amazing what you learn. Chucking bales is dasy if you know how but nthat applies to any manual job I guess.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

More about stamina than strength when dealing with hay. I have noticed how kids we have had helped over the years dont do much pyshical labor but have enough strength to handle 50 pounds easily. Usually last a couple hours and slow down and can barely crawl at the end of the day while I can work circles around them still and they handle a small part of the work load. I usually let the hired help do the easier work to make them last longer


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hayman1 said:


> get a kicker and 5 wagons. simple, few breakdowns. Only problem in 10 years was a bearing went out in the thrower. It isn't cheap and you need a propping shed to get them out of the weather, but really easy to do yourself and the hay never hits the ground. If you do go this route, make sure your prop shed is big enough and tall enough-I did a three sided Lester building with a door in the center on the back side for drive through. For years, I have used the early mornings when it is much cooler and I can't be tedding raking or baling to stack trailers, transport them to wherever and drop them, go home and work hay, go back in evening and pick up trailer and start over in the am. Have most of my big customers trained to unload hay pronto so I can keep moving.


Nice thing about kicker racks you can kick a bunch on, stop and stack them to get more on or if weather and time dont permit you can just kick them on


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

My experience with kicker wagons id the bales get wedged in and it's a PITA to unwedge them plus the initial cost of the wagons and the kicker.... and thats more stuff to fail but a viable option if help is at a premium. Why I have the Grappalator sitting. It's a PITA as well.

I looked hard at a Kuhn but you still need the grapple plus the Kuhn is bulky. I like the Kuhn with the tie option but it's expensive.

Bottom line for me is hand labor and I have that, on call. Kids here are basically useless. Either high on Meth or playing video games.

The alternative are rounds of course. I've mulled over building a round to square baler. I see there are some for sale but building one, I could do. Just the space requirements make it a not too good alternative for me.

No money in rounds compared to squares. Horse people want squares and always will because horse people don't possess the prime movers to handle rounds. Those that do, know rounds are the way to go. I have 2 customers that learned that years ago.

Trick with rounds is limiting access to the round and feeding it off the ground, elevated with a roof on it to eliminate waste. I recommend Klene Pipe Structures round bale feeder system. You can cut waste by 90%.

I store my rounds stacked 'eye to the sky' in the barn, 3 high. that way, they stay round and not oval plus they are easier to handle so long as you have the equipment to handle them.


----------



## jturbo10 (Feb 28, 2011)

Handling hay bales is about strength, leverage, and mental toughness. While I was in Japan I watched a lot of sumo wrestling and always was amazed how a smaller wrestler could manhandle a much more physical and larger opponent...it is all about speed and leverage. Although all my boys were faster and stronger than me, none could handle bales, dig holes, handle feed bags or lumber as good as I did. I always attributed it to experience, attitude, and application of leverage but maybe they just were smarter and willingly let me do the heavy lifting. In my teens, I helped put up hay for my neighbors for 50 cent an hour throwing bales onto wagons and trucks and doing the same in barns and haystacks. I considered it great conditioning for sports at school and I made some mad money. Loved to work for one neighbor who had a John Deere 2520 with a John Deere baler with a kicker and an elevator into the hay mow but those mini bales were a pain to handle. Now I just use the Stackliner to gather the bales and let my haycrew do the barn stacking but it sure isn't for 50 cents per hour. Handling squares in quantity isn't for the faint of heart, so I take great care of my dependable hay stacking crew.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Bgriffin856 said:


> Nice thing about kicker racks you can kick a bunch on, stop and stack them to get more on or if weather and time dont permit you can just kick them on


HEY! We've gained a convert to the cult of the kicker.

I've actually been hiring a kid who lives next door to stack hay on my equipment trailer for deliveries. I'm impressed, today while I was tieing down the load he grabbed a pitchfork and cleaned out the kicker racks. A lot better than just standing there staring at his phone.


----------



## jturbo10 (Feb 28, 2011)

"Staring at his phone". You don't have to explain this one as I have a 23 yr old part time ranch hand who has the text disease. Don't let him make phone calls or texts while working but he does glance at his device when his hands aren't connected to a tool or ranch product. Had to establish smoke break times so we could get something safely accomplished on time. Don't know how these young kids survive with $7 packs of cigs, and the cost of 12 packs and $4 fuel. Dylan was right, "The times are a changing".


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

NH 315, pulled by Mahindra 7520, with an EZ Trail bale basket. Have 2 baskets, swap off in the field to keep baling, and one gets ferried back and forth to the barn with the JD 2440.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

JD 337 and IH 574


----------



## BPatrick (Aug 30, 2013)

New Holland 570 with steffen 10 bale Accumalator , pulled with Kubota M110


----------



## born2ride (Sep 1, 2014)

International Hydro 84 , either a 14t or NH s-69 baler


----------

